# read read read, please



## ms4ms (Oct 26, 2008)

I am going to harvest my haze plant that has been in flower since aug. 17. This is 11 weeks in flower.I believe this to be a sativa and the leaves are very small and dificult to see the color of the thrics. There is clear opaque thrics and one leaf had an amber/rust color look to it. The pistols are the thickest I have ever had but they are mostly still very white. I really want hard tight buds.. Is this o.k. to harvest??/ I will water(flush) tomorrow and then just put the entire plant in darkness for a few days then cut, trim, and hang upside down.:hubba:


----------



## massproducer (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, your haze should be a basically straight sativa, depending on how true the actual haze is...  That said a lot of hazes go well past 11 weeks, some up to 16 weeks, but most closer to 12 - 14 weeks.

It really sounds as though your plants are not ready to harvest yet.  Haze are wonderful plants once you get past growing them, but it is very IMPORTANT to let your haze actuaally finish and fully mature or else you will be very dissapointed by the results.  You want to focus on the buds swelling, the hairs shriviling and then of course the trichs changing colours.  But you do not want to look at the colour of the leaves being amber or bronze unless you are talking about the trichs on the leaves turning amber, but not the leaves themselves.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 26, 2008)

*I :heart: HAZE :aok:  Some of them take 15-16 weeks to get amber, 14 weeks is about average, 11 is tooo soon I'd guess :farm:*


----------



## andy52 (Oct 26, 2008)

how well i know this.do not harvest until you are 100% sure that she is ready.you have spent a long time growing her to screw up now.be patient.i rushed one and paid the price for it with bunk arse smoke.


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 27, 2008)

I am happy I wrote that little post and I am happier that 3 of the boards best growers answered me.I will wait now for it to finish. I do not want bad smoke. The plant has 5-6 branches that have at least 5" of white pistols.​


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you made the right choice there bro.. can I just say, your avatar is AWESOME


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 3, 2008)

ms4ms, is your avatar a Shrike, the razor bladed entity that lives outside the boundaries of time in the Hyperion books?


----------



## Hangshai (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure how long a haze takes to flower, but I know that every strain is different..  Also, the water leaves (fan leaves, whatever you want to call them) around the buds will turn yellow and wither during the flush.  I just harvested, and during the final week flush, and a couple days into the harvest, I noticed the plants started to get red streaks down the biggest fan leaves coming out of the buds, and alot of the fan leaves were yellowing.  I assume this is the plant sucking every bit of nutrient from the rest of the plant into the buds, which is very cool when I think about it (!!).  Also, are you using a jewelers lens to look at the trichs?  On mine, I checked the buds with the lens, and harvested when about 30% of the trichs looked to be amber/brown, but I noticed that about 2 days into the pull (it took 8 days to harvest 46 plants) that the trichs were visible to the naked eye, and much more wet looking.  Like little metal flakes.  Anyway, listen to advice, and its always better to wait, just dont wait until the trichs are brown and starting to wilt, because then they can get broken off during the trim, etc.  You want them kind of wet and white still so they survive the hang and trim.  Look for Ganja Guru's guide to hanging and curing (curing 101, I believe its called, or drying and curing 101).  By far the single best thread I have encountered on the subject online...  Hope this helps!  See some of my other threads for pics of my last harvest...


----------



## Dexter (Nov 4, 2008)

As above, good advice. Let her go, your patience will be duly rewarded.
I would love to see a smoke report.
Dex


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 4, 2008)

All of the above advice is great.......................

Of course you could try a few samples now............:hubba: 
Then harvest when you reach the high you seek.... 

Something I guess were all guilty of at some time/harvest or other.....

But most of all.............................. 

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Hangshai (Nov 4, 2008)

These pictures are not in focus.  I guess my digital camera sucks..  I dont know how to make it take better pictures..


----------



## Thorn (Nov 5, 2008)

no but they are very nice


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 6, 2008)

I am NOW on week 10 I believe. I counted way wrong and harvested my afghan to soon. The smoke is ok but it is still curing. I am feeding my crazy haZE high p nutes. How does one get a hard bud like hangshai"s. This is my best grow to date and I see how the pistols are trying to pack on. The trich's are very hard to see since the leaves are so skinny. I use the infamous scope from radio shack and the trichs are still clear with some amber sneaking in.. not much.
I want these buds nice and tight, so anymore suggestions would be great.


----------



## Hangshai (Nov 6, 2008)

I deleted that last pic so I could move it to another thread...  anyway, it may be the strain, I know the Af-Goo Ive seen, personally, here in California looks much different than what I grew.  I grew a Kush variety called strawberry cough, and it definitely has a very distinct look/smell/flavor.  Much different than the goo.  Also, flower time is different for some strains..  The cough has a 7 week flower, while purples like grandaddy have a 10 week flower, I believe.  So, its good to do research on the particular strain.  Also, I alter my nutrient intake during flower.  I add about 3-4 products that I do not use during veg, and I also alter the amounts of certain products during flower.  Hope this helps you find an answer to your query...


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 7, 2008)

trichs were packed on this little leaf I cut. I was very happy as there was an amber glow to the leaf. I will feed nothing but water now until I pull her. What would be the best way to "pack" a little medicine for a trip I am making. This would be in checked baggage.I have real bad legs and it really helps with the pain.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 8, 2008)

swallow a non lubed condom full. Thats what i wud do if i went on a cruise again.


----------



## Hangshai (Nov 9, 2008)

The following is purely for entertainment purposes, I don't expect anyone to try any of these things, I am just sharing this purely hypothetical info for entertainment purposes, since someone asked.

I dont know how thorough they are on cruise ships, but I imagine they are much more concerned about people bringing stuff back on to the ships from the ports of call, rather than when leaving the USA or Canada, etc.  So, here are a few methods that range from the slightly inconspicuous to straight jailhouse methods.

The first method is simple.  Take edibles.  These usually pack a nice punch if made correctly, and no one is going to question a tupperware full of cookies or brownies.  Just say they're a snack for the beginning of the trip.

Second method is a little more meticulous.  Pre-roll a few joints, empty a cigarette pack of a few cigarettes, and replace with joints.  You can even cut off the filters of the cigarettes, make the joints a little shorter (orget 100s for example) and place the filters on top of the joints, hiding them.  You probably want to avoid placing anything in checked luggage, because, honestly, you dont really want the stuff leaving you.  If its in your pocket in a pack of smokes, you know where it is at at all times.  Who knows if they have a random drug dog sniffing ALL the luggage once its in the hold.

Now, we are movin on to the jailhouse methods, of which I only know 2-3 that would work.  The first is for the not so adventurous.  Tape a bag of smoke to the inside of your thigh.  Like I said, unless you get strip searched or a dog sniffs you, you will know where the stuff is at, and it will be close by if you need to ditch it.  They do search you in jail...  Strip search in fact, with a little bit of cheek spreading and coughing, which brings us to our next methods.

The last couple methods involve some committment.  The second a little more than the first.  The first method is called "Cheeking".  You take a bag of weed, and place it between your butt cheeks.  Sounds funny, but really, who's gonna look down the crack of your *** for drugs?  Well, cops will, you can be sure of that.  If you think the cruise ship people are going to be that thorough, you could always pack the weed as tight as you can, place in saran wrap, and try to make it as cylinderical as possible, and, you guessed it, stick it up your butt.  I know, I know, it sounds gross, and I have never done it, but I know it works (its how most drugs are brought into jail, if you've ever wondered.  People bring stuff with them when they turn themselves in.  Your colon is about 8 inches long, so, you can place a cylinderical package about 2-3 inches long and about the diameter of a dime or nickel, and make sure its in there at least 1 knuckle deep.  (I know it probably sounds like total disconfort, but, just think, if you were a heroin addict and you were going to jail for a month or two, you would definitly stick some drugs up your butt then...).  Anyway, Im not condoning anyone breaking the law...  You asked for this information, and I just wanted to share and add to this obviously hypothetical conversation, right? *wink wink* *nudge nudge* know what I mean?


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks hangshai, for a detailed post with many ideas. I have thought of ALL of your methods and I am still looking at concealing it in the stowed luggage.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 9, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> I am NOW on week 10 I believe. I counted way wrong and harvested my afghan to soon. The smoke is ok but it is still curing. I am feeding my crazy haZE high p nutes. How does one get a hard bud like hangshai"s. This is my best grow to date and I see how the pistols are trying to pack on. The trich's are very hard to see since the leaves are so skinny. I use the infamous scope from radio shack and the trichs are still clear with some amber sneaking in.. not much.
> I want these buds nice and tight, so anymore suggestions would be great.


 
:watchplant: *my Haze always gains weight drastically the last 2-3 weeks, I can always tell when She is ready, the buds start to swell like they are growing anew, white pistils and all   checking the trichs is best way for an unknown strain without sampling a bud [my favorite way] when you think it's about time [always too early]* :farm:

*BTW, Haze is often touchy as to the level of nutes, and thus very ph senstive.  in hydro, keep the ec below 2.0ms and the ph around 5.5*:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 9, 2008)

i recently took a short trip.inside the states.i took about a 1/4 with me.taped to the inside of my leg.no problems


----------



## ms4ms (Nov 9, 2008)

:holysheep: I pulled the older haze plant and I am pumped. I have put it in another closet in my house for a undetermined dark period. First time I have done this and I will compare it to the other haze as I will cultivate that one differently. The leaves were packed with trichs, I am pumped. i sure hope it has closed up and the buds are nice and tight. I think it will take a long time to dry.


----------

